# Tatarusanu scompare e riappare tra i pali. Video.



## Toby rosso nero (7 Novembre 2022)

Mistero in Milan-Spezia, mostrato anche nelle trasmissioni serali di DAZN.

Il portiere rossonero scompare letteralmente tra i pali, lasciando la porta sguarnita a gioco in corso.
Ma riappare improvvisamente, come se niente fosse, dopo qualche secondo.

Video al secondo post.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Novembre 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1589044314805796864


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Novembre 2022)

Ahahahaha è Dracula, noi lo sapevamo già!!!!!!


----------



## bmb (7 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mistero in Milan-Spezia, mostrato anche nelle trasmissioni serali di DAZN.
> 
> Il portiere rossonero scompare letteralmente tra i pali, lasciando la porta sguarnita a gioco in corso.
> Ma riappare improvvisamente, come se niente fosse, dopo qualche secondo.
> ...


Tecnica imparata sul pianeta Yardrat


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (7 Novembre 2022)

ho sempre pensato fosse un vampiro


----------



## Devil man (7 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ahahahaha è Dracula, noi lo sapevamo già!!!!!!


Si era trasformato per sbaglio in pipistrello in quel momento


----------



## admin (7 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ahahahaha è Dracula, noi lo sapevamo già!!!!!!



E' lui è lui!


----------



## Alkampfer (7 Novembre 2022)

che compare o scompare non fa differenza.
battute a parte ... non credo sia un difetto video .....


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Novembre 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> che compare o scompare non fa differenza.
> battute a parte ... non credo sia un difetto video .....



No no, DAZN ha confermato che è accaduto sul serio!


----------



## folletto (7 Novembre 2022)

Ci avevo fatto caso in diretta, poi avevo rimosso tra una bestemmia e l’altra


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (7 Novembre 2022)




----------



## Kayl (7 Novembre 2022)

me ne sono accorto in diretta, pensavo si fosse nascosto dietro i cartelloni pubblicitari.


----------



## corvorossonero (7 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mistero in Milan-Spezia, mostrato anche nelle trasmissioni serali di DAZN.
> 
> Il portiere rossonero scompare letteralmente tra i pali, lasciando la porta sguarnita a gioco in corso.
> Ma riappare improvvisamente, come se niente fosse, dopo qualche secondo.
> ...


Dracula nell'uscita a vuoi mi ha fatto tremare. L'avessi avuto sotto tiro lo avrei preso a cinghiate.


----------



## Coccosheva81 (7 Novembre 2022)

Tecnicamente, credo che dipenda da quel tipo di sovraimpressione video che usano per fare i cartelloni pubblicitari finti della Tim ai lati della porta, può darsi sia stata una specie di bug che lo ha fatto scomparire


----------



## DavidGoffin (7 Novembre 2022)

I vampiri piscinano? Perchè in quel caso si sarà dileguato per farla senza essere visto


----------



## Blu71 (7 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mistero in Milan-Spezia, mostrato anche nelle trasmissioni serali di DAZN.
> 
> Il portiere rossonero scompare letteralmente tra i pali, lasciando la porta sguarnita a gioco in corso.
> Ma riappare improvvisamente, come se niente fosse, dopo qualche secondo.
> ...



Era andato in bagno


----------



## Raryof (7 Novembre 2022)

A volte, tante, scompare pure in presenza.


----------



## Igniorante (7 Novembre 2022)

Era andato un attimo a nutrirsi in mezzo al pubblico sugli spalti


----------



## numero 3 (7 Novembre 2022)

Secondo me è tutto vero, tipo Matrix lui va ad una velocità tripla del genere umano , questo spiega perché spessissimo si trova piazzato perfettamente e il pallone gli finisce adesso tra le mani, fateci caso.
FENOMENO PARANORMALE


----------



## Zenos (7 Novembre 2022)

Lo sappiamo tutti che si tratta di Vlad Tapes III Dracula sovrano della Valacchia. Il problema è che a volte scompare, tipo sui tiri di Daniel Maldini o Miranchuk...


----------



## SoloMVB (7 Novembre 2022)

Capirai,da noi e scomparso il mercato da anni e nessuno si è sorpreso.


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mistero in Milan-Spezia, mostrato anche nelle trasmissioni serali di DAZN.
> 
> Il portiere rossonero scompare letteralmente tra i pali, lasciando la porta sguarnita a gioco in corso.
> Ma riappare improvvisamente, come se niente fosse, dopo qualche secondo.
> ...


buahahahahahaha!!
grande tata, lo sappiamo che pioli vuole che imposti dal basso e lui si mette comodo per il passaggio del compagno, che se sbaglia appena fa autogol, una roba superpatetica lo troveremo fin alla bandierina se continuiamo così.

tornando seri, lo sappiamo che i vampiri di notte devono nutrirsi, nessuno escluso.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (7 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mistero in Milan-Spezia, mostrato anche nelle trasmissioni serali di DAZN.
> 
> Il portiere rossonero scompare letteralmente tra i pali, lasciando la porta sguarnita a gioco in corso.
> Ma riappare improvvisamente, come se niente fosse, dopo qualche secondo.
> ...


L'ho visto in diretta, credevo di essere impazzito io  i poteri sovrannaturali del conte Tata


----------



## Route66 (7 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ahahahaha è Dracula, noi lo sapevamo già!!!!!!


O era andato a far merenda oppure c'era troppa luce.....


----------



## Swaitak (7 Novembre 2022)

la musichetta è troppo azzeccata, dovrebbero metterla a San siro quando esce Tata dal tunnel


----------



## PoloNegativo (7 Novembre 2022)

Si stanno allenando per il prossimo passo: annullare al Milan un gol per fuorigioco per "assenza" del difensore che tiene tutto in gioco


----------



## Trumpusconi (7 Novembre 2022)

Faccio il guastafeste e spiego cosa è successo:

Tatarusanu si era posizionato oltre il palo sul lato sinistro per ricevere lo scarico (giustamente, perchè un buon portiere non riceve mai scarichi sullo specchio della porta per prevenire possibili guai, vedi Diego Lopez), quando il difensore invece di scaricare sul portiere ha fatto girare palla con il centrale Tata è stato un po' lento a tornare tra i pali e quindi in quei 2 secondi di inquadratura la porta risultava sguarnita. 
Si è visto bene dallo stadio


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (7 Novembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Faccio il guastafeste e spiego cosa è successo:
> 
> Tatarusanu si era posizionato oltre il palo sul lato sinistro per ricevere lo scarico (giustamente, perchè un buon portiere non riceve mai scarichi sullo specchio della porta per prevenire possibili guai, vedi Diego Lopez), quando il difensore invece di scaricare sul portiere ha fatto girare palla con il centrale Tata è stato un po' lento a tornare tra i pali e quindi in quei 2 secondi di inquadratura la porta risultava sguarnita.
> Si è visto bene dallo stadio



Giusto per rompere un po' le palle: non solo a Diego Lopez (maledetto De sciglio), ma capitò anche a mr. 8 milioni, Dollarman


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Novembre 2022)

Il conte vlad.

In realtà questo video mi fa paura per altri motivi : sulle ricostruzioni delle azioni possono spostare o addirittura cancellare giocatori?
Annamo bene, dopo il fuorigioco geografico ci manca la posizione regolare ectoplasmatica.


----------



## Trumpusconi (7 Novembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Giusto per rompere un po' le palle: non solo a Diego Lopez (maledetto De sciglio), ma capitò anche a mr. 8 milioni, Dollarman



Secondo me, come nel caso di De Sciglio e alla luce della mia breve e infruttuosa carriera amatoriale di portiere (  ) , in quel caso sicuramente il portiere sbaglia ma l'errore più grave è del difensore che fa un passaggio forte e a mezza altezza sullo specchio


----------



## Marilson (7 Novembre 2022)

piantategli un paletto di frassino nel cuore


----------



## IDRIVE (7 Novembre 2022)

Ahahahahahah!!! Sono morto dal ridere. Mi ci voleva, mattinata in ufficio iniziata all'insegna del classico lunedi di m.... poi ti trovo questa perla sul nostro portierone... Immenso, Tata!!!


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mistero in Milan-Spezia, mostrato anche nelle trasmissioni serali di DAZN.
> 
> Il portiere rossonero scompare letteralmente tra i pali, lasciando la porta sguarnita a gioco in corso.
> Ma riappare improvvisamente, come se niente fosse, dopo qualche secondo.
> ...


Visto in diretta. Mi stava venendo un colpo.


----------



## Milanoide (7 Novembre 2022)

È andato a succhiare un po' di sangue nel metaverso e poi è tornato


----------



## Dexter (7 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1589044314805796864


Nelle risposte c'é un tizio che posta un video dove si vede che é sulla linea di fondo a diversi metri dalla porta, probabilmente aveva visto una carcassa fresca di un qualche animale a fondo campo


----------



## admin (7 Novembre 2022)




----------



## peo74 (7 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mistero in Milan-Spezia, mostrato anche nelle trasmissioni serali di DAZN.
> 
> Il portiere rossonero scompare letteralmente tra i pali, lasciando la porta sguarnita a gioco in corso.
> Ma riappare improvvisamente, come se niente fosse, dopo qualche secondo.
> ...


Tata novello Casanova con licenza di mordere colli!


----------



## kYMERA (7 Novembre 2022)

L'avevo notato anche io. Infatti ho detto ma è ubriaco? dove va.


----------



## mabadi (7 Novembre 2022)

Non sarà che di notte succhia il sangue a Magnan?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Novembre 2022)

Edit: Il video è tornato


----------



## Raryof (7 Novembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Secondo me, come nel caso di De Sciglio e alla luce della mia breve e infruttuosa carriera amatoriale di portiere (  ) , in quel caso sicuramente il portiere sbaglia ma l'errore più grave è del difensore che fa un passaggio forte e a mezza altezza sullo specchio


Quando hai un portiere da 8 mln l'anno puoi anche tirare una cannonata che lui dovrà sempre stopparla perfettamente.
Problema comunque risolvibile con il ritorno alla possibilità di prenderla con le mani sempre.


----------



## Bataille (7 Novembre 2022)

Lo avevo notato in diretta! Allora non sono pazzo.

Che spettacolo di giocatore ragazzi.


----------



## Igniorante (7 Novembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Secondo me, come nel caso di De Sciglio e alla luce della mia breve e infruttuosa carriera amatoriale di portiere (  ) , in quel caso sicuramente il portiere sbaglia ma l'errore più grave è del difensore che fa un passaggio forte e a mezza altezza sullo specchio



Paletta, Gesù Cristo...


----------



## rossonero71 (7 Novembre 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> I vampiri piscinano? Perchè in quel caso si sarà dileguato per farla senza essere visto


Glielo tagliavano se facevano gol e lui non era in porta


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (7 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Noooooo.... Dazn sta rimuovendo tutti i video
> ( Oppure il governo sta occultando le prove dell'esistenza dei vampiri )
> 
> Ho trovato questo di bassa qualità, se qualcuno ne trova uno migliore mi mandi un messaggio sul profilo.
> ...



Bellissimo il commento _"È così immobile e fermo che l'algoritmo di compressione e decodifica lo ignora per risparmiare flusso dati"_

Alla fine penso che il nostro Tatarusanu sia riuscito dove "Drax il distruttore" dei Guardiani della Galassia ha fallito: scomparire restando totalmente immobile


----------

